# Dp and Bad Eyesite



## IntensityInTenCities (Feb 21, 2008)

Can bad eyesight cause dp/dr?
I have POOR eyesight and haven't got glasses yet, and I feel unreal all the time.

Also, does anyone on here experience an unreal kind of feeling like all the time?


----------



## Strange_Visitor (Apr 18, 2008)

IntensityInTenCities said:


> Can bad eyesight cause dp/dr?
> I have POOR eyesight and haven't got glasses yet, and I feel unreal all the time.Also, does anyone on here experience an unreal kind of feeling like all the time?


No and yes 

I really don't think poor eyesight has any effect whatsoever on DR. I had perfect eyesight in 1978 when I first experienced DP. I now wear glasses but my DR is still there.

Yes I've had it for 30 years for every waking minute, but I've adjusted to it. It took me years of thinking I was going crazy, but learned to accept it. I also find a good night's sleep and bright sunlight tend to lessen this symptom for me, but my "reality" has never returned to the way it was when I was a child.


----------



## kirbyking (Feb 20, 2008)

its possible at first i thought the reason everything looked weird to me kinda unreal was my contacts but i got new ones and i just was wrong.

you could just have bad eyesight though.


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

It's caused because your soul doesn't want to see the reality, doesn't want to hear the reality, doesn't want to smell the reality, doesn't want to taste the reality and doesn't want to feel the reality :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

Well, I'm a long timer. I still believe this is a symptom for me of extreme anxiety which is with me all the time, and I don't really respond to meds much.

*At any rate, I used to think when I was young that if I were completely blind I would feel better. But if you think of this carefully it is a FULL perceptual distortion. Also some have DP -- only their body feels odd. Other's only have DR -- the world looks fake.

Also, I always am reminded of research into blind people who experience deja vu. This means it is NOT a visual experience. And I mean people who are born blind. There are such individuals who go to a doctor because of it. It is uncomfortable and may persist.

For me, I have little doubt that this is something I had as a child, and I was in a "family" where I had no support and was to keep this secret ... and I did this for years -- the anxiety, the DP/DR, and depression was there as well.*

Also, as has been noted many times, individuals with other mental illness have DP/DR as well but not often. If the "primary" illness is treated, the DP/DR goes away. That doesn't mean the primary illness such as bipolar, etc. goes away, it's just that some med hit anxiety and DP/DR just the right way.

Yup some of us are long-timers.

This symptom is one of the symptoms listed for panic attack. In my youth I have had every one of 13 or so symptoms for panic attack. I didn't know about this, or really grasp that until I was in my 40s. The DP/DR started when I was around 5.

Had to respond as we forget this is a full on perceptual experience, not just one of vision-- at least the DR. And that is true with deja-vu and amazingly with blind people. Also there are very rare cases of people w/deja-vu that doesn't go away, and they can't stand it.

This does not mean there haven't been many here who seem to have gotten significantly better or responded to meds/therapy, etc. Each case is unique....

Also VERY important:
1. Early diagnosis
2. Early treatment
3. Support from family/friends

Best,D


----------



## jay2008 (Nov 6, 2007)

Hello all,

This is my main issues with DP/DR is the visual perception and distoration. It is a constant reminder that DP/DR is there. Under florescent lights, it is unbearable. In natural light and sunlight, it tends to get better...hard to explain.

Does anyone else have this??


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

At first I thought DR was because of bad eyesight but then I realized it was my perception and not my vision


----------



## Strange_Visitor (Apr 18, 2008)

Mission Possible said:


> At first I thought DR was because of bad eyesight but then I realized it was my perception and not my vision


I fully agree with you.

I'm sure many people have poor eyesight but not DR. DR affects all senses.


----------

